# Smartside question and my sidingin nailer



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

I'm about to use LP Smartside lap siding and trim on a barn. I've searched this topic with no answers.

I own a nice siding nailer - Hitachi NV65AH. The nailer can only handle up to a 2 1/2" / 0.99 shank nail.

LP suggests a 0.113 nail. Seems awfully big. 

The only siding nails available in the greater Phoenix area are 2 1/4" x .092 ring shanks. Siding is rarely used here. Would that size be OK? It's going on 7/16 OSB. That would give me about 1 1/4" penetration in the stud. LP suggested 1 1/2"

Am I splitting hairs here? Why would LP suggest a large shank nail when a professional nailer like the NV64AH can't hanlde it?

The nails are electro, but in AZ, I figured I could get away with them - littel rain. 

thanks guys


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the hitachi siding nailer will work fine provided your not in a tornado zone. we use siding nailers all the time for clap that product along with harti plank. the only factor is if that size nail is accepted by code in your region. in zones in high risk of being a tornado zone in which you will need a heavier gauge nail head to provide proper holding power


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

Interesting. I have no clue my code since it's a barn and doesn't apply. No permit was needed. 

My Porter Cable framing nailer can take a 2 1/2" .113. I bought those. The only thing I don't like is the sharp prongs on it. Might damage siding, but it's the right size. 

So with reference to the nailing size per LP instructions, that's their idea of the "best" hold - Something smaller woudl suffice as you suggested?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

a siding nailer will work fine and can be used for face nailing. if your going to use a framing nailer you should bline nail and use a pop bottle cap to protect the siding from the nose of teh framing gun. simply drill a 1/2" hole in the middle of it and slip it over the nose. it will counter the sharp prongs


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

It will work fine and won't be a problem unless there is ever a warranty issue.Manufacturers are notorious for turning down warranties for an improper install.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

mako1 said:


> It will work fine and won't be a problem unless there is ever a warranty issue.Manufacturers are notorious for turning down warranties for an improper install.


What will work fine? The blind nailing or using my siding nailer with 2 1/2" x .092 shank nails?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Either one.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

mako1 said:


> Either one.


Not that I don't believe you (I will be using the smaller shank nails), but if these work, why do you suppose LP wants a .113 shank minimum?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

8d is a common wire nail, 7d is a smooth box nail, each have different qualities going for them, first and second charts; http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fplgtr/fplgtr190/chapter_08.pdf 

Notice the resistance to withdraw, loading and *number of nails to a pound* of 7d, 8d here; http://www.sizes.com/tools/nails_common_wire.htm

8d is three sizes up in gauge; http://www.sizes.com/tools/nails_wire_gauge.htm Purple "Gauge" of second link. The 8d will hold the heavy cement board siding up better, so they list it. 

Building codes allow common, box or casing nails, except where specified- read the numbers below the chart; http://www.mcvicker.com/resguide/page014.htm There are certain instances where a stronger nail is warranted.

Gary


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

that's alot of good technical info!


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

> Building codes allow common, box or casing nails, except where specified- read the numbers below the chart; http://www.mcvicker.com/resguide/page014.htm There are certain instances where a stronger nail is warranted.
> 
> Gary


Based on this information, all I need is 6d, not 8d because the siding is less than 1/2" (7/16").

Unless I'm reading this wrong? Not sure if there is a minmum fasteners required based on length..


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

That was an example of the 1994 code nailing.... You are under the 2006 IBC; http://www.cmdgroup.com/building-codes/arizona/

"as per manufacturer"; http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ibc/2006f2/icod_ibc_2006f2_14_par058.htm

Gary


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

Gary in WA said:


> That was an example of the 1994 code nailing.... You are under the 2006 IBC; http://www.cmdgroup.com/building-codes/arizona/
> 
> "as per manufacturer"; http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ibc/2006f2/icod_ibc_2006f2_14_par058.htm
> 
> Gary


You provide some great info! I'm installing a wood siding product, not fiber cement. Under wood it states:

*Hardboard siding shall conform to the requirements of AHA A135.6 and, where used structurally, shall be so identified by the label of an approved agency.*

Need to look this stuff up when I get home from work today...


----------

